# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar ditelindjen saura !

## ajzberg

:Lulja3: Gezuar ditelindjen Saura, u befsh 100 vjec! :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Paqe shendet dhe lumturi ne jete...*

----------


## projekti21_dk

U, SA AR pashë sot
Në agsholin e kësaj dite
Qofsh e gëzuar për jetë e mot
Paç mbarësi në jetë, moj mike!

----------


## Linda5

Rrusho ma paskan zon rradhen me te uru e para ,paska qen roje nate ajzbergu : D

Rrusho te uroj nga zemra u bofsh 150 vjeçe,dhe me zemer qendrofsh 20 vjeçe(si kenga e Vaçe Zeles....sot jam 20 vjeç dhe jeta me therret) ; )

Te uroj Shendet dhe Lumturi ne jeten tate : )





Rrusho kjo dhurata e funit po nuk te pelqeu ,mund ta kthesh : p

----------


## martini1984

ZONJA Saura gezuar dhe lumturi ne familje.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

gezuar ditelindjen saura 
fat dhe lumturi 
edhe pse nuk njihemi urimet time jan te perzemerta
une kete poshte gjeta me ulje cmimi haha me qe kemi sale nese ste pelqen ai i lindes  e ndrojme kete zgjidh e mer lol

----------


## [Perla]

Helen , mos e merr me qaf sauren me kete bandillin , se nuk i ka pire akoma ilacet e zemres  :ngerdheshje: 

U befsh sa vjeçe te duash vete e dashur, shendet e mbaresi per ty dhe familjen tende  :buzeqeshje: 

Bacio  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Saura , u befsh sa te te doje zemra ! 
Te uroje shendet dhe mbaresi ne jete ! : ))))))

Dhurata:
1.


2.


Ps.Pasi vdes me bo xhiro, ky eshte privat shpreh deshiren ku do me shku  :shkelje syri:

----------


## вlαck'swαn

Shume URIME Saura !!

----------


## Guri i Kuq

E nderuar,

Nese nuk gaboj,FSH nuk tjeter saur pervec jush...

Me lejo  te pergezoj per ditelindjen tende !

Pac fat,shendet,gezime dhe shume dite te bardha!

Edhe njeqinde pranevera !

----------


## stern

*Uaaaaaaaaaaa saura paska ditelindjen
Edhe 10000000 motra,gjith te mirat ne jete*

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 100 shoqja ime!
Qofsh e lumtur!

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Dhe 100 vjece pac fat ne jet dhe na familje zoti te bekoft familjen

----------


## mondishall

S'qenkam i vonuar, se do me vinte inat te fshihej urimi im mes dhjetra urimeve te tjera. Pra, ja ku i ke, e dashur Saura, 100 vitet me te bukura te urimit tim. Preferoji ato dhe s'ke per t'u bere pishmane ne zgjedhje. Pres rezultatin. E lumtur qofsh edhe tej tyre. Perqafime, Mondi.

----------


## saura

> Gezuar ditelindjen Saura, u befsh 100 vjec!




Faleminderit Ajzberg ,i gezuar qofsh gjithmone dhe ti  :Lulja3: 

Faleminderit Sueda ,qofsh e lumtur dhe ti ...

Adem ,faleminderit per poezin   ahahaha

SystemA ,faleminderit per urimin dhe mos me thuaj zonje se me duket veteja plake pastaj :P ahahaha

----------


## stern

*Edhe 100000
Pac vetem gezime ne jete*

----------


## land

Gezuar ditelindjen saurona!

----------


## saura

> Rrusho ma paskan zon rradhen me te uru e para ,paska qen roje nate ajzbergu : D
> 
> Rrusho te uroj nga zemra u bofsh 150 vjeçe,dhe me zemer qendrofsh 20 vjeçe(si kenga e Vaçe Zeles....sot jam 20 vjeç dhe jeta me therret) ; )
> 
> Te uroj Shendet dhe Lumturi ne jeten tate : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E ta hudhi Ajzbergu sivjet ahahaha zgjohesh vone ti :P
faleminderit per dhuraten ,me pelqejne mi te gjitha kush tha qe nuk me pelqejne ,por ishalla jane utile ahahaha po e provoj njehere po s'qe gjo ne dere e ke :P

----------


## saura

> gezuar ditelindjen saura 
> fat dhe lumturi 
> edhe pse nuk njihemi urimet time jan te perzemerta
> une kete poshte gjeta me ulje cmimi haha me qe kemi sale nese ste pelqen ai i lindes  e ndrojme kete zgjidh e mer lol



Helen faleminderit per urimin ,per dhuraten faleminderit per mendimin, por dy me bejne dem :P

Perla faleminderit rrusho ,keshtu nga zemra jam top une... por e kam kohen flori ,nuk e humb me gjera pa vlere  :perqeshje:

----------


## USA NR1

Urime ditelindjen dhe cdo te mira ne jete
http://api.ning.com/files/yKnVMbf6TU...rthday7641.jpg

----------

